# IH B250 transmission won't go into 4th or 5th gear



## VT_IH250 (Apr 10, 2017)

So I just bought a 1957 IH B-250 for what I still think is a great price. It obviously needs a little work, but this one surprised me. I guess I did not try to shift into 4th or 5th when I was looking at it to buy it, but when I got it home I realized that the shifter lever will move over to engage the shift fork, but the shift fork will not move forward or backwards. Is there any easy way to get the gears to engage? I'm hoping that since it was sitting for at least a full year and not running at all that it will be something simple like it needs to be driven and get oil on it. Any help would be great!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If the tractor has been setting for an extended period the shift rail is likely frozen from a bit of rust. Do not force anything. You may need to remove the shift cover, use penetrating oil, and manually free the shaft and get the detents to free up so they release.


----------



## VT_IH250 (Apr 10, 2017)

Well the gears are shifting freely now, just had to drive it around with fresh oil in it. Unfortunately, the clutch fork just broke so now my B250 is lawn art until I can find a replacement fork which is proving to be nigh impossible.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The B250 was very popular in Europe, so you may want to try an English salvage yard like First Choice Salvage, phone 44 1902 562853

All else fails take the old fork to a welding fabrication shop and have it rebuilt, it will be stronger than new.


----------

